# New Walmart Betta Fish acts odd.



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, so I'm well aware that Betta fishes from Walmart are usually treated horrible. My boyfriend bought me one for my birthday yesterday and he's a male red Crowntail. So he bought him a little half gallon bowl (our budget is kinda bad right now) and we have a little figurine in the middle of it. The bowl has a light over it also. He got him 3 different types of food as well. But, I don't know if it's just where his surroundings are new, but he's really scary acting. Like, if I put my hand over his bowl he flips out and starts swimming and trying to get away. Then sometimes he'll just sit around and "idle" himself. Is this typical? I've only had him for one day.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh and sorry for such large images! I'm a bit new here.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright so I think I might have found the issue. I think my betta fish is in too cold of water which is making him lethargic. I don't have a near Walmart and I dont have a heater for his tank. What should I do? I really don't want him to die.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a new guy to get used to his new surroundings the water might have also been a shock too. He should start eating food in a few days I wouldnt try to worry to much. He might also be cold if he doesn't have a heater and that will make him lethargic.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would raise the temperature in the room and you can buy heaters almost anywhere but I'm not sure for they will have them for a small bowl.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've definitely got to do something. He's too cold.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

For now try to raise the temp in the room betta need to be around 80 degrees F and try to find a heater for him you can order them online if the stores are to far away.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just turned on the heat. I'm thinking about throwing a wet warm washrag under his bowl and trying to gradually heat it up


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

When the power went out i floated hot water bags in my tropical tank. The bags having water about 85 degrees and I kept filling them making sure that the tank never went below 75 degrees. Only because I didnt have those little heater packs. Your fish is probably shocked by the new transfer just dont make any other sudden shifts in his environment or it could get him really sick.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay. I have one of those little floor heaters that blows heat by a fan. I have it aimed at his bowl. He's moving around a lot more now (it's been on him for about 5 minutes). I think that was the issue. I'm going to get him a bigger bowl soon though.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's him as of now. He's hiding.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You'll need a bigger tank for him and a heater. Also keep him clean.

He's not a crowntail...he's a veiltail..Walmart employees don't know smack....I once got a "female" there...turned out to be male...either that or I'm good for breeding two females LOL.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> You'll need a bigger tank for him and a heater. Also keep him clean.
> 
> He's not a crowntail...he's a veiltail..Walmart employees don't know smack....I once got a "female" there...turned out to be male...either that or I'm good for breeding two females LOL.


lol if this were facebook, i would like this comment 

as for the topic, just skip getting a bigger bowl because unless you can find a 2 gallon bowl its not gonna really be any better than this. get a tank that is 2.5 gallons or bigger. walmart sells alot of them in kits. as for your current bowl, make sure you are atleast doing a 100% change every other day so he doesnt get ammonia poisoning.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are on a budget and have room for a 10g tank, petsmart is selling them for 19.99 for the 10g tank LIGHT and filter really good deal. thats basically all you need besides fish water and heater haha. But ya if room is an issue walmart sells some nice lil 1.5-2.5g tanks and i've heated em with the hydor mini heating pad =)
goodluck


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd get an actual adjustable heater like the Marineland Stealth or the Hydor Theo. It'll need to be 25 watts regardless of brand. =]

Do you have any space on your dresser or could you re-arrange things? That 10 gallon Kit for only $20 deal is a pretty awesome one. And once you have it cycled/heavily planted you could have corries and your betta or you could divide the tank and put another betta in there. It's a really sweet set-up! =]

Just saying. I've wasted a lot of money when I should have just upgraded in the first place. And Cycled the first time correctly. It's actually a lot cheaper if you go big now. =]

Oh and the deal is at Petsmart and you need a petsmart card for it. The card is free and it's just a discount card and not a credit card so it's no big deal. =] It only takes 2 seconds to get one too. =] Totally worth it. =]

Good luck with your boy and I hope he gets to feeling better soon! =]


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> You'll need a bigger tank for him and a heater. Also keep him clean.
> 
> He's not a crowntail...he's a veiltail..Walmart employees don't know smack....I once got a "female" there...turned out to be male...either that or I'm good for breeding two females LOL.


since he is a veiltail, walmart owes you money. The ct are like $6 and the rest of the bettas are $4 (at least at all the walmart around here). It's only 2 bucks but walmart is crap and should have to pay every little penny.

Alsowhen my betta was getting cold I started wrapping a folded towel around him at night, and covering him with another folded towel. "Tucking him in" really helped with the cooler temps at night.

OH! and put cling wrap over the top of his bowl. It will keep the heat and humidity in (I use elastic food covers, kinda like shower caps for storage containers LOL)

good luck!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

He's very pretty. Do you have a name for him yet?

It might help him adjust to his surroundings if you put something in the bowl that he can hide in. Do you have a coffee cup or something else 'aquarium safe' that you can put in there? They're much more secure if they know they can "get away" from a preceived threat. It'll also help him get used to you on his terms.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Love the color. Take good care of him!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I wrap a scarf around my betta's tank when its drafty, it keeps the water temp a little warmer :3 I also would change out a little bit of water with warmer, conditioned water to boost it.
Im on a budget, too, but got a good deal on a 1.5 gal tank with a light and filter, and it wasnt too much for a heater :3 There are also bigger sized critter carriers that can apparently host small heaters.. Idk, just a thought :3 And maybe look intot he 99cent silk mini plants stores sell for tanks, you can submurge em or have a few float at the top DD


----------

